# RT-AC68U firmware just got a lot bigger



## Shrek (May 21, 2021)

RT-AC68U firmware just went from 40MB to 90MB

RT-AC68U - Support (asus.com)

anyone know what is going on?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2021)

I got you fam:



> ASUS RT-AC68U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.386.43129
> 1.Fixed the FragAttack vulnerability.
> 2.Fixed DoS vulnerability. Thanks for Tsinghua University NISL's contribution.
> 3.Improved system stability.
> ...



RT-AC68U - Support (asus.com)


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 21, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> RT-AC68U firmware just went from 40MB to 90MB
> 
> RT-AC68U - Support (asus.com)
> 
> anyone know what is going on?


If you're referring to the change in code base between 384 and 386, enhanced security, code uniformity.
Look up the CVE's.

Wait for RMerlin's next build.  https://www.asuswrt-merlin.net/download








						News - [ 386.3_Alpha Build(s) ] Testing available build(s)
					

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!AGY2taGX02nVmWA&id=CCE5625ED3599CE0!1427&cid=CCE5625ED3599CE0 New builds available:  NOTE: The IRC channel, #asuswrt,  has moved to the Libera IRC network  https://libera.chat/  386.3 (xx-xxx-xxxx)   - NOTE: First time you boot into this version, you need to...




					www.snbforums.com
				




Firmware  Version 3.0.0.4.386.43129
2021/05/21                91 MBytes

ASUS RT-AC68U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.386.43129
1.Fixed the FragAttack vulnerability.
2.Fixed DoS vulnerability. Thanks for Tsinghua University NISL's contribution.
3.Improved system stability.
4.Fixed GUI bugs.
*5.Security Fixed: CVE-2020-25681, CVE-2020-25682, CVE-2020-25683, CVE-2020-25687, CVE-2020-25684, CVE-2020-25685, CVE-2020-25686*

Please unzip the firmware file first then check the MD5 code.
MD5: d5a0acb8cabcf912680f455025aedc7d

                DOWNLOAD              

SHOW MORE DESCRIPTION


----------



## Shrek (May 21, 2021)

No

3.0.0.4.386.43129 
91MB

3.0.0.4.386.41634 
40MB

both 386


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 21, 2021)

Only ASUS whould have that info as it was released today. They had WAN slowness issues on most recent releases to other models, so they halted releases.  This model wasn't updated, so I assume with this release the bugs were worked out for all models.


Andy Shiekh said:


> No
> 
> 3.0.0.4.386.43129
> 91MB
> ...



EDIT:
Looking at other recent builds and SIZE, it could be a typo on the ASUS page.

EDIT2: I downloaded file, it's very large. *I would not update until more is known.* Something seems off, unless all security based or this update may have to remap the internal memory ranges to accommodate its size. (a one time resizing, going forward?)


----------



## Shrek (May 21, 2021)

I already upgraded and so far all is working well (I have other base stations up so can afford to try this update).


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 21, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I already upgraded and so far all is working well (I have other base stations up so can afford to try this update).


How long did the process take? This model is slow (by newer model standards) to upgrade in general and is starting to show its age.
I'm wondering how long any internal maintenance may take. If I recall, the memory range was capped at 64MBytes previously.


----------



## Shrek (May 21, 2021)

A few minutes, but I was not timing.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 21, 2021)

*ANSWER: by Colin Taylor @ SNB*

Looks like someone made a mistake when compressing the trx file. Looking at this version and the previous one the contents are approximately the same size. The difference is that this new one has ~56MB of padding after the data.


----------



## Shrek (May 21, 2021)

Much appreciated; I would never have got to figure this out by myself.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 21, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Much appreciated; I would never have got to figure this out by myself.


I had to ask as well, in a place where it can get attention. I'm thinking it will now get reported to ASUS and a correction may be forthcoming.
I'm waiting till Merlin's next release. His notes are more informative.



*EDIT:
@Andy Shiekh 

NEW INFORMATION: via RMerlin on SNB

"Because it contains two firmware images: one for the "traditional" RT-AC68U, and one for the forecoming RT-AC68U V4."

"I haven't examined the file to determine if the dual firmware file was properly generated in this particular case, but I can tell that it's Asus's intention to eventually have the RT-AC68U firmware image contain two different firmwares."*


----------



## Shrek (May 22, 2021)

This is most informative and explains a lot; I really appreciate all the information and can now rest easy.


----------

